# Gefloppte Rezepte



## bassking (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir tauschen uns über leckere Rezepte aus...schön, schön.

Was ist mit Rezepten, die Ihr ausprobiert habt und die nicht gehalten haben, was Sie versproche haben ?

Welche Gewürze, Rezepte, Zubereitungsarten gehen Eurer Meinung nach gar nicht- waren ggf. sogar ekelig?

Ich für meinen Teil habe einmal einen dicken Aal in "Rotweinsoße" 
gekocht...das hätte ich mir lieber mal erspart- Räuchern wäre jedenfalls besser gewesen: Schwabbelig, weich...ohne guten Geschmack !

Nie wieder !

Was mein Ihr passt auf die ein oder andere Fischart gar nicht?

Gruß, Hobbykoch Bassking.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*

...also ich habe schonmal Hecht in den Sand gesetzt (wie ich finde!)!

Aber es kann auch sein, dass mir Hecht einfach nicht so gut schmeckt - ich finde er schmeckt zu sehr wie er riecht / stinkt!

Trotz Mega-Entschleimaufwand fand´ich Hecht doof!

Habe ihn im Backofen mit Knoblauch, Butter & frischen Kräutern gegart - brrrrrr - nicht mein Ding - und meine Großforellen, die ich ebenfalls so zubereite schmecken 1 A !

PS:

Wer ein Mega-Hecht Rezept hat, bei dem der Hecht nicht so schmeckt, wie er riecht, der darf es mir gerne schicken!

Ernie


----------



## Andy-583 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*

Hi #h

Da ich von vielen Leuten gehört habe, dass Fischfrikadellen vom Brassen so lecker sein sollen, habe ich das vor einiger Zeit mal ausprobiert.

Richtig viele Brassen gefangen, ausgenommen, filetiert, durch den Wolf gedreht, Frikadellen zubereitet, probiert und leider dann entsorgt.

Schmeckten mir gar nicht, total modderig nach Fisch, obwohl die Brassen aus dem Fließgewässer waren. #c


----------



## aalkönig (5. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*

Karpfen blau, das klassische Rezept finde ich zum Kotzen!
Gab es immer bei Oma, würg...:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*



aalkönig schrieb:


> Karpfen blau, das klassische Rezept finde ich zum Kotzen!
> Gab es immer bei Oma, würg...:q


 
Das finde ich nun wieder oberlecker - köstlich!

Alles Geschmackssache...#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> Da ich von vielen Leuten gehört habe, dass Fischfrikadellen vom Brassen so lecker sein sollen, habe ich das vor einiger Zeit mal ausprobiert.
> 
> ...



Fischfrikadellen aus Döbeln waren genauso zum :v

Riesen Aufwand, Küche hat ausgesehen wie nach Bombeneinschlag.

Aber geräuchert schmeckt Döbel prima, wären da nicht die Gräten.


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*

Moin
Ich habe mich mal an Karpfen in Bierteig gewagt - schön ausgesehen hat es ja aber essen mussten es die Bewohner meines Komposthaufens  :v

...ich hätte mir doch lieber den Karpfen backen sollen, mit nem Brötchen und nem Bier dazu|rolleyes


----------



## Glöckchen (5. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*

Beim Süß-sauer einlegen von Weißfischen kann man nach meiner Erfahrung mit dem Rezept gut spielen - mal andere Essigsorten ausprobieren u.ä. 

Lecker ist auch viel Knobi in der Sud.

Aber die Nelken - die oft im Rezept angegeben sind - die sollte man unbedingt weglassen - die schmecken uns nun gar nicht - brrrrrrrr


----------



## Gardenfly (5. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*

Die Sache mit den Fischfrikadellen hatte ich auch.
Wobei ich den Fisch vor den Fleischwolf gedünstet hatte.
Roher Fisch und es war alles nicht mehr so muffig.
Das Rezept noch einwenig umgewandelt(Senf,Schinken) und es wurde richtig lecker (zumindest hatten die Gäste die Fischfrikadellen alle aufgegessen,die Rindfleischfrikadellen blieben liegen).


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*

Ich habe mal versucht Rollmöpse aus dem Glas zu braten - ist eine extrem saure ANgelegenheit und die Wohnung stinkt wie sau.


----------



## Acipenser (25. August 2008)

*AW: Gefloppte Rezepte*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht Rollmöpse aus dem Glas zu braten - ist eine extrem saure ANgelegenheit und die Wohnung stinkt wie sau.


auf die Idee, sauer eingelegten Fisch zu braten, wäre ich nicht gekommen. Dafür aber, Dorschleber aus der Dose zu braten. Frisch gebraten eine Delikatesse, aus der Dose allerdings nicht, davon kann ich nur abraten. Die Wohnung hat tagelang gestunken und meinen Salat habe ich ohne Fischeinlage gegessen.

Mahlzeit


----------

